# distribuzioni basate su gentoo

## manang

salve, vorrei installare gentoo sul mio pc, ma vorrei qualcosa di facile da installare e magari qualcosa di precompilato che magari aggiorno a tempo debito.

secondo voi quale è la distribuzione basata su gentoo più simile a gentoo stesso?

nel senso che ho provato sabayon, ma era complesso aggiornare il sistema, quindi dovevo accettare il sistema così com'è.

vorrei qualcosa facile da installare e quindi da configurare e al tempo stesso facilmente aggiornabile.

grazie

----------

## comio

 *manang wrote:*   

> salve, vorrei installare gentoo sul mio pc, ma vorrei qualcosa di facile da installare e magari qualcosa di precompilato che magari aggiorno a tempo debito.
> 
> secondo voi quale è la distribuzione basata su gentoo più simile a gentoo stesso?
> 
> nel senso che ho provato sabayon, ma era complesso aggiornare il sistema, quindi dovevo accettare il sistema così com'è.
> ...

 

gentoo liscio è decisamente meglio.

ciao

----------

## Caluk

quoto comio, ho provato ad installare Sabayon, ma sinceramente mi ha fatto letteralmente schifo. Non sembra proprio una gentoo core.

E poi se metti la live di gentoo ti posso assicurare che è una passeggiata installarla  :Wink: 

----------

## topper_harley

 *Caluk wrote:*   

> quoto comio, ho provato ad installare Sabayon, ma sinceramente mi ha fatto letteralmente schifo. Non sembra proprio una gentoo core.
> 
> E poi se metti la live di gentoo ti posso assicurare che è una passeggiata installarla 

 

Beh, sembra che a provare Sabayon siamo stati in molti.

Io avevo bisogno di un sistema up 'n running in poco tempo e pensavo che installare Sabayon potesse essere una buono scelta.

In effetti sabayon può essere trasformata in una Gentoo vera e propria (o quasi).

Nel mio caso, una volta eseguita l'installazione standard (quella ncurses), ho:

- linkato al profile attuale di gentoo, 

- ho modificato il make.conf, 

- ho eliminato l'overlay di sabayon, 

- ho fatto una bella pulizia di pacchetti inutili,

- emerge --depclean

- emerge -e system

L'unico problema che ho riscontrato è che (come si può leggere in molti post del forum) NON è possibile cambiare CHOST .

Credo comunque (ma aspetto smentite) che avere i586 (default di Sabayon) anzichè i686 non provochi cambiamenti percettibili per l'utonto medio (come me), quindi nulla di grave.

Ad ogni modo l'esperienza è durata poco in quanto, appena ho finito i lavori urgenti ho eseguito una installazione da stage3 in chroot da Sabayon, quindi senza livecd, in maniera di poter seguire con calma l'ottimo manuale di installazione gentoo.

----------

## jordan83

Da quel che mi risulta è possibile partire da una Gentoo precompilata, sfruttando Gentoo Reference Platform.

Io ho scoperto questa cosa l'altro ieri quindi non ho mai provato di persona, sicuramente alla prossima installazione sfrutterò questa possibilità.

Parti da pacchetti precompilati in modo da avere un sistema funzionante in pochissimo tempo, quindi quando puoi/vuoi ricompili quello che ti serve ottimizzando secondo il tuo specifico processore e le tue use-flag preferite.  :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

nell'ultima installazione che ho fatto ho usato l'installer grafico (che ha ancora qualche problemino) e ho usato i precompilati del livecd che vengono creati con quickpkg per avere un sistema usabile il prima possibile. a parte che non ha creato il file di world... poco male, non ci ho messo molto a sistemarlo. il resto è andato a meraviglia. 

per quanto riguarda le distro qui ne trovi un po'... in ogni caso secondo me fai prima ad installare gentoo pura che provare quelle per trovare quella ideale.

----------

## Caluk

io ho avuto qualche problema con l'installazione usando la live.

Ho cercato di fare quella standard, ossia quella usando la rete, e mi ha dato dei problemi. Sempre errori. Poi ho fatto quella senza rete e dopo due volte si è installata, solo ke alla fine non mi inizializzava l'audio. Poco male visto ke poi l'ho sistemato io

Voi potreste dirmi se dalla live si può fare un'installazione full compiled senza intoppi?

----------

## lavish

 *Caluk wrote:*   

> io ho avuto qualche problema con l'installazione usando la live.
> 
> Ho cercato di fare quella standard, ossia quella usando la rete, e mi ha dato dei problemi. Sempre errori. Poi ho fatto quella senza rete e dopo due volte si è installata, solo ke alla fine non mi inizializzava l'audio. Poco male visto ke poi l'ho sistemato io
> 
> Voi potreste dirmi se dalla live si può fare un'installazione full compiled senza intoppi?

 

I problemi che hai avuto, con buona probabilita', sono riconducibili a qualche tuo errore di configurazione. Dico questo perche', come avrai visto, non ci sono automatismi nell'installazione di gentoo, quindi se, come da te detto, sei riuscito a sistemare l'audio dopo l'installazione e' solo perche' hai configurato quella parte di sistema in seguito  :Wink: 

Comunque se ci dici che tipo di errori hai avuto, magari capiamo che i problemi sono piu' seri di quel che sembra... magari si tratta di qualche difetto hardware   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Ciao  :Razz: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

> Da quel che mi risulta è possibile partire da una Gentoo precompilata, sfruttando Gentoo Reference Platform.
> 
> Io ho scoperto questa cosa l'altro ieri quindi non ho mai provato di persona, sicuramente alla prossima installazione sfrutterò questa possibilità.
> 
> 

 

Mi spiace ma sei arrivato tardi ...

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

> I GRP non esistono più dalla 2006.0, e come -bin ci sono solo i programmi lenti da compilare (openoffice, firefox, mozilla, etc)

 

----------

## mouser

Bhè, oltre a Sabayon (che ricordo, è un progetto tutto italiano  :Very Happy: ) ci sono anche altre distro basate su gentoo!

Tra questo cito quelle che ho avuto modo di provare:

- Kororaa (presenza di default di AIGLX/XGL e difficoltà di aggiornamento)

- Pentoo (piccola e piena di tool per il penetration testing e per il networking. Presenza di default di E17 e facilmente aggiornabile e gestibile)

- Ututo-e (come una gentoo, ma con la presenza di SOLI pacchetti aderenti alla GPL. Pare sia quella che utilizza Stallman, almeno così mi era stato detto  :Rolling Eyes: )

Sono rimasto molto soddisfatto da Pentoo, quindi..... buoni test!

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *jordan83 wrote:*   Da quel che mi risulta è possibile partire da una Gentoo precompilata, sfruttando Gentoo Reference Platform.
> 
> Io ho scoperto questa cosa l'altro ieri quindi non ho mai provato di persona, sicuramente alla prossima installazione sfrutterò questa possibilità.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Si ma ci sono i binari precompilati installabili tramite portage-utilis (l'utility q[qualcosa])

----------

## Kernel78

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> Si ma ci sono i binari precompilati installabili tramite portage-utilis (l'utility q[qualcosa])

 

Ammetto la mia completa ignoranza, sapevo che sulla propria macchina uno si potesse creare un binario con quickpkg di un pacchetto già installato ma chi esistessero precompilati installabili (oltre ai defunti GRP) mi sfuggiva completamente.

Puoi dare ulteriori informazioni ?

----------

## GiRa

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> L'unico problema che ho riscontrato è che (come si può leggere in molti post del forum) NON è possibile cambiare CHOST

 

E questo doc allora?

----------

## randomaze

Cambiare CHOST é possibile... ma non è un operazione banale e indolore.

E' (IMHO) forse l'unico caso in cui val la pena chiedersi se conviene tentare oppure reinstallare.

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   Si ma ci sono i binari precompilati installabili tramite portage-utilis (l'utility q[qualcosa]) 
> 
> Ammetto la mia completa ignoranza, sapevo che sulla propria macchina uno si potesse creare un binario con quickpkg di un pacchetto già installato ma chi esistessero precompilati installabili (oltre ai defunti GRP) mi sfuggiva completamente.
> 
> Puoi dare ulteriori informazioni ?

 

al momento non sono a casa per cui non ti posso dare informazioni precise (te le darò stasera!).

Cmq il tool di cui parlo sta in portage-utils e permette di fare una ricerca dei pacchetti binari disponibili (e ti fa vedere anche con quali use sono stati compilati) e di poter installare tali pacchetti.

Andando sempre a memoria mi pare che il sito da cui scarica i binari per x86 sia http://tinderbox.x86.dev.gentoo.org/default-linux/x86/All/

(Ora controllo se i pkg sono aggiornati o appartengono a vecchie release)

EDIT: mi sono ricordato il nome del tool: qmerge (pacchetto portage-utils)

EDIT2: i pkg sembrano abbastanza aggiornati:

```
gcc-4.1.1-r3.tbz2       18-Jan-2007 19:21   11M  Gentoo Package
```

----------

## jordan83

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT2: i pkg sembrano abbastanza aggiornati:
> 
> 

 

Anche se non fossero aggiornati secondo me non sarebbe un problema... l'importante è che ci siano!

Gentoo Reference Platform secondo me era un'idea molto utile, non capisco perché sia stata cestinata   :Shocked: 

Insomma, in mezz'ora si poteva avere una Gentoo funzionante, si faceva sempre a tempo ad aggiornare il tutto.

Giusto per fare un esempio ho un amico che vorrebbe provare Gentoo ma sono mesi che rimanda la cosa solo perché giustamente fa fatica a trovare 2 giorni da concedere al portatile per la compilazione (non tutti hanno 3 pc a disposizione...)

Spero ci sia stata una solida ragione per eliminare GRP, onestamente io comunque non la vedo   :Confused: 

Certo c'è la soluzione riportata da ProT-0-TypE, ma mi pare abbastanza "ufficiosa": un utente difficilmente ne può venire a conoscenza...   :Confused: 

Secondo me Gentoo dovrebbe rilasciare anche una versione compilata dei pacchetti, basterebbe una-tantum come si faceva con GRP...

EDIT: ho bazzicato un po' in giro per capire perché il GRP sia scomparso... Il fatto è che usando l'installer grafico (o quello testuale) si può ottenere un sistema abbastanza completo e quindi in effetti il GRP non servirebbe più.

Purtroppo essendo il suddetto installer piuttosto pieno di bug l'ho usato solo una volta (e mi è bastata) e questi particolari mi erano ovviamente sfuggiti...   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

il problema è che i pkg di gnome o kde sono scomparsi.. ed erano proprio quelli i pacchetti rognosi da compilare...

----------

## BaNdit400

Non vorrei dire una castroneria, ma se non erro c'è anche VLOS...

http://vidalinux.com/index.php

...e da due precedenti installazioni fatte non mi sembra proprio malaccio e può essere tranquillamente riconvertita in una Gentoo "liscia". Nessun altro ha fatto esperiemnti i nmerito?!

Wide Open

Gianluca ''BaNdit400''

----------

## Truzzone

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *jordan83 wrote:*   Da quel che mi risulta è possibile partire da una Gentoo precompilata, sfruttando Gentoo Reference Platform.
> 
> Io ho scoperto questa cosa l'altro ieri quindi non ho mai provato di persona, sicuramente alla prossima installazione sfrutterò questa possibilità.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ricordo la nuova BinToo  :Wink: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## gioi

Interessante, qualcuno l'ha provata?

Mi stuzzica molto l'idea del profilo FULL senza rete... se poi si potesse convertire ad una gentoo normalissima sarebbe il massimo...

----------

